# Heater touching tank glass. Is it safe??????



## TheFishLegend (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi everyone just wondering if its safe to let a heater touch the glass of the aquarium because I thought it could crack the glass or something. And is it ok to put plants around the heater?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The heater shouldn't damage the glass. Some plants might not like being too close to a heater I would guess, but not sure.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Your glass should be just fine. And as long as there is plenty of water flow, your plants shouldn't mind it either. Unless we're talking about plastic plants; I don't particularly think that heating plastic is a good plan.


----------

